

Troubleshooting slow boot performance in Windows - joedissmeyer
http://www.joedissmeyer.com/2012/11/troubleshooting-slow-boot-performance.html

======
joedissmeyer
There are a large amount of enterprises, businesses, universities, and other
entities that are having serious issues with boot performance on their Windows
7 and Windows 8 computers. This article is at least a starting point to help
out the I.T. technicians tasked to fix the problem.

~~~
meaty
We dont get this. All our desktops are left on 24/7 and laptops are
hibernated.

I don't get the obsession with boot times - its a rare occurrence.

~~~
dagw
I've worked at places that had it as part of their environmental/energy-saving
policy that you must turn off your computer when you leave. I could often turn
on my computer, get a cup of coffee, and finish drinking said cup of coffee,
before my computer was in a state where I could get work done.

~~~
meaty
That's a bit silly. There are a couple of things to consider:

1\. ACPI power saving modes draw very little current. As long as your computer
is configured to drop to that, it's fine. It will resume within 1-2 seconds as
well.

2\. There are companies which have software which manage this and power your
workstations up before you get in and down after you've left.

